# Olives roasted TNT



## kadesma (Dec 11, 2012)

With Christmas coming at us like a thunder storm and all the appy's people expect and want I plan to do an anti-pasto tray that means big here, but I will also do some olives and cut a chewy baguette to go with or maybe a focaccia any way I plan to shop for olives that arent to salty NO CANNED ONES I want mild olives and then I plan to roast them in a 350 oven in a baking pan You have to stir together 8 oz of mild black olives, 4 oz of cured then rinsed and drained green olives of course I'll double the amount for my guys,any way the olives are now in the pan so add 1/3 cup of evoo 6 cloves of garlic thinly sliced,1 tea. fennel seeds crushed in your hand,pinch of red pepper,2 tab fresh chopped parsley bake the olives for 45 min stir 2 or 3 times then   transfer to a pretty bowl and serve warm with your small pieces of bread.  
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lovely Kades


----------



## giggler (Dec 12, 2012)

Dear Kades, teach me about olives..

I love olives, I've never had the canned ones, (maybe on a cheap pizza)..

I like the jared ones in a drink!

but, at my fancy grocer, they have an Olive Bar with like 10 kinds of olives, some black (ripe), some Green, Usually with spices..

I like them all! and I have seen on TV. about Roasting them.. (Molto Mario), but Wow, 45 min. at 350?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.

ps. What else goes on a proper Anti-Pasto plater?


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 12, 2012)

Giggler, just go to food network site and search for antipasto and you will get all kinds of ideas.  Kades, I have roasted them but never tried the fennel. Sounds good. My "recipe" calls for thyme and it is good. I  also wondered about the amount of time you are roasting them at 375 deg. Must work 'cause you certainly haven't led us astray before.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 12, 2012)

giggler said:


> Dear Kades, teach me about olives..
> 
> I love olives, I've never had the canned ones, (maybe on a cheap pizza)..
> 
> ...


you need to try the olives out,Buy 1 of each kind and sample them at home then pick your favorites. I get ones that are mild and not salty. I now have a new oven so I'm cutting the heat to 325 so I don't scorch my olives. An anti-pasto platter is a matter of what you love most, but I'll try to help Get a large platter and line it with some pretty strong lettuce or chard. then 4-6 oz prosciutto sliced thin,same with copa,boiled ham,mortadella,salami, dry,sopressata, seperate each meat with green onions, or marinated artichokes, this looks nice and tastes great. put on some small radishes, roll the meats like little cigars, Add some pepperoncini,, thin  cut rolled roasted peppers,marinate the peppers with evoo and vinegar of choice not a lot just a sprinkle. off to the side I place a platter of homemade focaccia, there is also a platter of Grilled shrimp, and one of smoked salmon with cream cheese mixed with some milk to thin it and chopped chives and worcestershire sauce. Add cracker for the salmon. We have so much foods if you need a recipe let me know and I'll try to help you out.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Dec 12, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Giggler, just go to food network site and search for antipasto and you will get all kinds of ideas. Kades, I have roasted them but never tried the fennel. Sounds good. My "recipe" calls for thyme and it is good. I also wondered about the amount of time you are roasting them at 375 deg. Must work 'cause you certainly haven't led us astray before.


 As I told Eric, I have a new oven so I lowered the oven temp to 325 and will cook less time.
kades


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2012)

An antipasto is any food that you can hold in your hand or eat with a fork and no knife on a plate while walking around. On my daughter's antipasto tray this year she is offering a small restaurant style paper cup along with a small pitcher of evoo and parm toasted sticks of bread that you can dip in the olive oil. Pour some evoo into the cup and dip your parm sticks in it. Both can fit on a plate and require only one hand to eat.


----------

